# Official Draft Thread



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We'll more than likely have the first pick of the teens unless we strike it lucky. 

Ed Davis, the perfect replacement for Bosh. A lefty PF who much like Bosh after College needs to bulk up and find a consistent jumpshot. I think he'll turn out to be the better defender due to his really impressive length. 

Gordon Haywar, led his team to National finals and just missed the game winner. He has the balls but let's be honest, how often do white college SF turn into superstars? Stay away from this guy. 

A stretch at 13 but Epke Udoh is the player I most covert. He seems to have every quality the Raptors lack. Tenacious defender who will block shots all day every day. Needs to develop more of an offense but in the right system he could be a special player.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Dont know much about him, but Hassan Whiteside sounds like the type of player the team needs - athletic, hustle 4/5 whose main focus will be on defense. Bargnani needs to be protected defensively since hes projected to be the main offensive option should Bosh leave.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He has such a baby faced dude it puts me off. I know that's a pathetic reason but my biggest fear is we go for a defensive big man and he turns out to be a pansy ala Araujo. 

His stats are impressive though and like what you said he brings every intangible we require although he's a project and would take time to develop.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

ed davis is gonna get killed in the nba, until he puts on some weight, just like wright


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

we need like Cole Aldrich


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Porn_Player said:


> A stretch at 13 but Epke Udoh is the player I most covert. He seems to have every quality the Raptors lack. Tenacious defender who will block shots all day every day. Needs to develop more of an offense but in the right system he could be a special player.


I too like Epke Udoh. he's not a stretch at 13 because i don't think his stock will be that high. he's perfect for the raptors though. i would like to see him start with amir johnson to give us an athletic frontline. he could also start along side bargnani and bring a little something andrea is missing. i almost wish bargnani was allowed to develop his own way, kind of like a slightly taller gallinari. bargnani came in the league with great speed and underrated athleticism for his height, but now he's gotten stronger and has slown down significantly. he still has the occasional nasty dunk but overall just plodding like marc gasol.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

It would be nice to know the status of the team to start looking at players in the draft. If we re-sign Amir do we draft another young big for a project. Amir at just turning 23 this year is as good as any draft pick we get at 13, he needs a little more bulk, but has shown he belongs. Are we keepig Bosh, still a possibility, although it seems like this thread is assuming he is gone. IF we move one of our point guards will we look for a PG in the draft? Other than Wall there seems to be a lack of quality PG's in this draft. 

To me we have no idea what team need is right now, so I have no idea what type of player we will be looking at.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

EVAN TURNER
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abhi0ZdO0uE

JOHN WALL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkUxpa9CyaI

DEMARCUS COUSINS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyoaxVct1vM

DERRICK FAVORS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Od-U5IF4s

AVERY BRADLEY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYJVTePSMYw

AL-FAROUQ AMINU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwHm81oXlY8

COLE ALDRICH
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4trsJcFNkw

WESLEY JOHNSON 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxl8--py1Z8

ED DAVIS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o980Awigm7c

EKPE UDOH 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfGyIB4pe2Q

GREG MONROE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnMEmDeteMc

JAN VESELY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zlB5w08_Es

PATRICK PATTERSON
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsvTA9mDzRQ

DONATAS MONTIEJUNAS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E37MBYJ-w7k

DANIEL ORTON
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnd9jx4NjLk

HASSAN WHITESIDE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AJFUB98qaM

XAVIER HENRY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3Ds-r24404

DAMION JAMES
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4NbkNaVJRg

STANLEY ROBINSON
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o060gp1ARFw

PAUL GEORGE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERcmFdlrrXY


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

NeoSamurai said:


> Dont know much about him, but Hassan Whiteside sounds like the type of player the team needs - athletic, hustle 4/5 whose main focus will be on defense. Bargnani needs to be protected defensively since hes projected to be the main offensive option should Bosh leave.


I'm hearing reports from all over that the kid is lazy. That scares the crap out of me, the last thing this needs is another waste of talent.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> To me we have no idea what team need is right now, so I have no idea what type of player we will be looking at.


BPA. 

I'm liking Robinson. He's not worth the 13th pick but if we manage to snag another IF Bosh leaves then I'd like him to brought in to play for that SF position.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> He has such a baby faced dude it puts me off. I know that's a pathetic reason but my biggest fear is we go for a defensive big man and he turns out to be a pansy ala Araujo.
> 
> His stats are impressive though and like what you said he brings every intangible we require although he's a project and would take time to develop.


In fairness, Hoffa was not a pansy physically. He played a rough style. He manhandled Okafor and had Cato ready to kill him one game. He was weak mentally.

And by far his biggest problem was his poor standing reach. Very short arms. If he had the same standing reach as a Brendan Haywood or Magloire he would probably have been a better pro than both. The guy put up better college numbers than Bogut in the exact same conference.

Standing reach is a big stat for C's


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> In fairness, Hoffa was not a pansy physically. He played a rough style. He manhandled Okafor and had Cato ready to kill him one game. He was weak mentally.
> 
> And by far his biggest problem was his poor standing reach. Very short arms. If he had the same standing reach as a Brendan Haywood or Magloire he would probably have been a better pro than both. The guy put up better college numbers than Bogut in the exact same conference.
> 
> Standing reach is a big stat for C's


You know, I wrote that I knew I shouldn't have. Hoffa was very physical he just had no game to go with it. Well what game he had didn't translate at all to the NBA and he became intimidated very quickly when he realised he wasn't able to do much. Whiteside could go the same way especially with all this talk about him being lazy. If he isn't willing to work he'll be another big scrub.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Thought I would bump this up.

We still have no clue as to what the roster will look like with re-signed players and trades, but is anyone getting high on players out there?

Luke Babbitt tested out great and has good size for the wing, but is he too much of a combo forward to help us out?

Xavier Henry looks like a legit shooting guard but is he better than a Weems DeRozan combo?

Paul George has been climbing the boards, great size for the 3 and a good shooter.

Cloe Aldrich looked like a hockey goon at his workout (missing tooth)but could be a player with shoulders and girth to hold the paint allowing Andrea some time at the 4.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Read somewhere that BC looking to move up in this year draft if true that mean he already has somebody in mind


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^prob. wesley johnson or favors


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> Read somewhere that BC looking to move up in this year draft if true that mean he already has somebody in mind


Sounds good to me, surprising for BC though.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

IF we move up it would have to be for a starting caliber player right off the bat. Wes Johnson would be a nice small forward to have and Favors would be a good fit beside Andrea. Favors has a nice thick frame, and I like to have a guy with shoulders on the team, the space they take up makes everything from pick and rolls to boxing out so much easier. What would it take to move up to possibly #3 to get him? Could it be move up and take who is left out of Favors or Cousins? I wold like Derrick of DeMarcus.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Daniel Orton big wingspan well built C, good range for the old school type C and can run well for a bigman, is very good defendind would be great back up C to bargs for the 2nd unit.
Defensive upside is great would when fully developed perhaps turn out like Bynum or in between Dampier and Haywood.
Not counted to score much but provide good tough D. When Orten is fully developed can move bargs to PF and have Orton at C.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Word is BC is going to go with best player available. He has been working on dumping Hedo and exploring trades for Jose or Jack. With no clear idea of where a position will be weak, BPA is the way to go. The GM has also been looking to buy a pick in the 20's.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^

I like what I'm hearing. This team needs to be gutted and put back together again.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> the Raptors appear to be closing in on a trade for an additional first-round pick. Colangelo has called every team with multiple picks looking for something in the 20s, according to sources. He’s offering cash (the team can pay up to $3 million for a pick) to any team that doesn’t want to make a three-year commitment to a late first rounder. A few teams, including the Thunder and Nets, have said no. But teams with multiple first-round picks (like the Grizzlies) or teams trying to save cash or a luxury tax hit (see the Orlando Magic) are in Colangelo’s sights.
> 
> The team is also in a critical point in workouts. They had in Daniel Orton, Ekpe Udoh and Cole Aldrich in last week for workouts and will have in Hassan Whiteside and Solomon Alabi in early this week. There’s no question the team would like a center so that, if Bosh leaves, head coach Jay Triano can move Andrea Bargnani to his more natural position at the four.
> 
> However, the Raptors believe that they’ll get a big in any sign-and-trade for Bosh, so team need isn’t limiting their options in the draft right now. Later this week the Raptors will look at potential replacements for all both positions. They’ll have Eric Bledsoe, Paul George and Xavier Henry in for a workouts. All three players are in the mix at 13. Avery Bradley was also scheduled to be in the workout but an ankle sprain forced him to cancel the workout. Sources say Bradley may be the Raptors pick at No. 13 if none of the Top 10 players in the draft slip.


http://proxy.espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/16700/raptors-cleaning-house


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if we can move up upfor Cousins it will be brilliant we would get a big man that could turn out to be a defensive force a monster on the glass and rugged man to man C ala Perkins/Bynum/Oden(when healthy)


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

From what has been reported about Colangelo and how busy he has been I expect we will see some type of move that we wont even be close to guessing the outcome. Doug Smith has mentioned that from what he has heard we can expect a big move(s)at or before he Draft this month. If the move proves big enough, we could see an increased chance of keeping Bosh.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

there are a lot of draftniks out there who enjoy the uncertainty of it. they hate colangelo's track record with respect to giving up picks, with good reason.

but this summer i really don't care. we have no time for draft fantasies. yes, we could be passing up on rajon rondo or tony parker- but chances are we're passing up on shelden willians, saer sene, robert swift or sebastian telfair. the draft is a crapshoot and these players are most intriguing in the weeks leading up to the event itself. then it's straight downhill from there. unless the raptors are ready to mortgage the farm and embark on a proper rebuild (which would involve moving at least three or more of the calderon, jack, turkoglu, bargnani and bosh contracts) there's no time for that.

in short, you move #13.

i don't care what it takes, i've made my position fairly clear, bosh has to be the top priority- at this point, maybe the only priority. he's the only player performing even close to expectation. that might not be good enough for some people, i don't know, but the rest of the team is underachieving (because if they're not, they're not worth building around either!)- if bosh is not pulling his weight in your world, i can only imagine how you feel about everyone else. you cannot surrender your only player (a 26 year-old all-star in his prime) for pennies on the dollar. you'd be left with a disaster (and btw, no capspace to get out of it).

and if that means moving #13, so be it. draftniks can take another year off. it's not ideal but given the options, imo, there really are none.

i'm sure turkoglu's gone soon. for what, i don't know. i just hope it meets with chris bosh's satisfaction. seriously. it is that pathetic right now. i wasn't even a fan of vince ordering people around back in 2001, i hate the idea, but bosh here in 2010 is an exception. the team has no choice but to appease him. and i'm not even as nervous as i was for vince because i do trust bosh's judgment a little more, and either way i don't think he'll be as demanding. but those demands, moderate as they are, must be satisfied just the same.

if that means including #13 in a package to acquire a big name with a big contract, so be it. because even if it doesn't work, you'll have bosh under contract (by far the team's most valuable asset) and be able to move him later for market value.

this is asset management 101. it has very little to do with bosh himself and whether he's worthy as a franchise player. that doesn't matter right now. because if he's not worthy, the rest are not even close.

move #13. there is no use for that player on a chris bosh-led team that wants to win now- i.e. *now*. that's why i throw bargnani into the mix too. he can be a great player, sure. *#13* may become a great player. let them develop elsewhere. there's no time for that in toronto anymore. and it's nobody's fault but colangelo's. but it is what it is; no point in crying about it.

peace


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

ballocks said:


> there are a lot of draftniks out there who enjoy the uncertainty of it. they hate colangelo's track record with respect to giving up picks, with good reason.
> 
> but this summer i really don't care. we have no time for draft fantasies. yes, we could be passing up on rajon rondo or tony parker- but chances are we're passing up on shelden willians, saer sene, robert swift or sebastian telfair. the draft is a crapshoot and these players are most intriguing in the weeks leading up to the event itself. then it's straight downhill from there. unless the raptors are ready to mortgage the farm and embark on a proper rebuild (which would involve moving at least three or more of the calderon, jack, turkoglu, bargnani and bosh contracts) there's no time for that.
> 
> ...


We should use the 13th pick to get a center, move bargs to the 4 and start rebuilding. 

I think entertaining the fantasy of bosh staying in TO is a complete waste of time.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

mo76 said:


> We should use the 13th pick to get a center, move bargs to the 4 and start rebuilding.
> 
> I think entertaining the fantasy of bosh staying in TO is a complete waste of time.


Anything can happen, I would not call Bosh staying a fantasy. Crazy things happen, Kerr is out with the Suns, I thought Amare would re-sign for sure, but now I think he will go to a new team. If BC makes a strong move on Draft Day, maybe Bosh leans towards staying as he can own all the records in Toronto and stick it out to we are winning on a regular basis....and we all know we are very close.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

mo76 said:


> I think entertaining the fantasy of bosh staying in TO is a complete waste of time.


i'll say this: the more people who say that and think that and refuse to believe otherwise, the greater the chance is that you'll be right.

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If we get a late 1st rounder we should get a PG in preparation for Calderon's departure.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> If we get a late 1st rounder we should get a PG in preparation for Calderon's departure.


I would love to see a player like Grevis Vasques on the Raptors, a PG with 2 guard size that may allow you to take on a dynamic scoring small guard via free agency. Another guy in that mold could be Andy Rautins, he has been playing the 1 at all his workouts and has been getting good reviews. His international experience should help him in transitioning to the NBA, he can flat out shoot, no question about that, he also shows good vision. If he can prove ball handling and defensive ability he could be a sleeper pick in the second round. here is a link from an interview with Andy from the Pacers workout. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_1yw97MP5E


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Why should we get rid of the 13th pick just for the sake of it? Right now the raptors are projected to take Avery Bradley, an undersized SG from Texas. The guy reminds me of Russell Westbrook. He could easily have an impact on the Raptors next season.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

I dont see westbrook in bradley.. Id be dissapointed if the raptors don't address their need at the forward spot in this draft if they keep the pick. I'm all for moving the pick and or derozen and weems to get rid of turkoglu and get some talent back. The culture needs to be changed, sorry that means dumping the Euros (Calderon, Turk, Barg) and finding players that has their nose for the ball; toughness.

ps. Bradley to me is like a shannon brown mold or best case scenario jarryd bayless.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

kirk_2003 said:


> I dont see westbrook in bradley.. Id be dissapointed if the raptors don't address their need at the forward spot in this draft if they keep the pick. I'm all for moving the pick and or derozen and weems to get rid of turkoglu and get some talent back. The culture needs to be changed, sorry that means dumping the Euros (Calderon, Turk, *Barg*) and finding players that has their nose for the ball; toughness.
> 
> *ps. Bradley to me is like a shannon brown mold or best case scenario jarryd bayless.*


1) the raptors aren't "dumping" Bargnaini.
2) shannon brown can't dribble in traffic and lacks confidence. other than that i'd take a player in the shannon brown mold any day. He is a freak en beast. 
Bayless is a PG and has a small wingspan.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

mo76 said:


> 1) the raptors aren't "dumping" Bargnaini.
> 2) shannon brown can't dribble in traffic and lacks confidence. other than that i'd take a player in the shannon brown mold any day. He is a freak en beast.
> Bayless is a PG and has a small wingspan.


Well if the Raptors wants to win then Barg needs to go, simple as that. We've seen it during his tenure here with the Raptors; the man does not go for the ball, he is content in just watching the ball and if he is lucky if he positions himself correct.. the ball will land in his hands. Unacceptable. I don't even care if he averages 25ppg a game next year, scorers can always be found. Heck we have bosh already 24/10.

You say Bradley is like Westbrook? Well Westbrook is a pg, Bradley is a very undersized shooting guard. You probably think bradley is an upgrade over Jack but I dont see it. I'm not knocking Bradley at all I just think he is a very good 6th man at best.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

kirk_2003 said:


> Well if the Raptors wants to win then Barg needs to go, simple as that. We've seen it during his tenure here with the Raptors; the man does not go for the ball, he is content in just watching the ball and if he is lucky if he positions himself correct.. the ball will land in his hands. Unacceptable. I don't even care if he averages 25ppg a game next year, scorers can always be found. *Heck we have bosh already 24/10.
> *
> *You say Bradley is like Westbrook? Well Westbrook is a pg, Bradley is a very undersized shooting guard. You probably think bradley is an upgrade over Jack but I dont see it. I'm not knocking Bradley at all I just think he is a very good 6th man at best*.


People thought westbrook was primarily a shooting guard when he got drafted. 

Bosh is leaving so we will need bargnaini.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Here is the link to the free agent group we have coming in. There are a few players that could be NBA guys. Josh Heytvelt, Curtis Stinson, and Alade Aminu are young enough and have the skills to play at this level. http://www.ridiculousupside.com/2010/6/18/1524261/toronto-raptors-free-agent-workout


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

what about SG Avery Bradley Texas compared to Monta Ellis.
I thuink we need to get tougher upfront and Daniel Orton can help as be the guy they groom in long term to play C and move Bargs to PF, in free agency sign a vet C in the Rasho mold, can give us a year or 2 starting, at least a 6 yr vet and when Orton is ready to start can than be ready to be a playoff team as you need big tough guys who are willing to do the dirty things like box out grab D boards in traffic knowing you will get hacked.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Was reading this quote from BC yesterday and it disturbed me a bit:



> “We’re in the final throes and there’s a lot of uncertainty with the roster so that leads to a lot of uncertainty with this pick,” president and general manager Bryan Colangelo said


This does not sound like a Best Player Available comment. Whatever uncertainty there is in the roster should not affect talent evaluation for the draft. If a PG is the best pick do you not take him because you don't have a deal in place for JJ/Jose? Or do you have to take a big because only AB is under contract? That is not what BC was saying just a few days prior when he was talking BPA.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

all signs point to aldrich


----------



## TDotBaller (Apr 17, 2010)

we need to get Paul George hes my man this draft.


----------



## TDotBaller (Apr 17, 2010)

...jinxed it just got drafted like 5 secs after


----------



## TDotBaller (Apr 17, 2010)

ED Davis, good pick BC. We need his rebounding.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Ed Davis, so I guess this officially confirms Chris is gone


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I love this pick. Whether Bosh leaves or not we need another big guy on the roster.


----------



## TDotBaller (Apr 17, 2010)

Mr_B said:


> Ed Davis, so I guess this officially confirms Chris is gone


Not even worried about Bosh leaving this year. With or without him were good. Next years draft class looks promising. Ed Davis in the interview "I heard Chris Bosh is leaving." lol


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am OK with this pick, he does not have to start and can learn the game from the bench...I just hope he brings some shot blocking as well as rebounding.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i wasn't expecting them to keep this pick. i have no idea what's going on with this team. ed davis is a nice kid and all but... who knows. 

peace


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

We picked up a second rounder from Dallas Solomon Alabi http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Solomon-Alabi-551/


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

where does Amir fit in now?
with a wingspan of 7"2 possible they use Davis as a C with the 2nd unit and Amir/Bargs the PF.
Alabi I see in the D leauge


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Alabi isn't making the team. He's going to be like Nathan Jawai.

I'm a bit disappointed with the draft overall. I thought we would be making some trades getting some late first rounders.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Every year its the same talk.. looking to acquire a pick and I knew this year was no different.. They don't spend like other teams. Teams easily drop 2-3 million on a pick to secure a player while we give away out 2nd rounder and cash for scrubs. Like seifer mention Nathan Jawai was one Alabi will be another. 

Let's just hope Ed Davis pans out. 

Dissapointed as well.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't know why you guys are upset. This draft wasn't going to turn the franchise around, and landing Alabi at that value is fantastic. Between Ed David and Alabi you just added some serious size and defense. That allows Bargnani to be more aggressive offensively, and that's a huge plus.

This team is relatively young, losing it's best player, and has a bad culture. This draft was a good step in the right direction, all things considered.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

GregOden said:


> I don't know why you guys are upset. This draft wasn't going to turn the franchise around, and landing Alabi at that value is fantastic. Between Ed David and Alabi you just added some serious size and defense. That allows Bargnani to be more aggressive offensively, and that's a huge plus.


Because there have been rumors that we were looking to acquire picks and yet nothing happened. It was like this last year as well and thus the disappointment. I'd glad that we got Ed Davis but I feel that BC should've done more to shake up our roster.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Rasho, O'Bryant, and Amir are all free agents, of those 3 I only see us re-signing Johnson. That leaves room for Alabi on the roster and gives us a player to follow in the "D" league. With Davis, Bargs, Johnson, and Evans (for now) we will be a little this on experience if Bosh does not come back, but at least we are not completely bare. 

We still have trades to make, don't crap on BC because he did not make a huge deal at the draft, now that teams are starting to know what their rosters are looking like we will see more deals going down.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Alabi takes O Bryant's spiot on the bench. Best he play in the D leauge and if he ever gets called up he just sits as the 13th guy on the bench in a suit


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dunno why Colangelo likes to trade and dump second round picks. Our second round draft history is pretty shallow but it seems like we should be stashing players like Prizentis (sp?) rather than using 2nds as trade ballast.

Overall I think getting Davis was a good pick. I was dreading drafting Aldrich.

Picking up Alabi will probably mean nothing in the long run. Looks like the next Saer Sene. Guy's only been playing ball for a few years.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I dont' see Alabi getting any PT. 90 mpg at PF/C spots with Bargs/Amir/EDavis taking just about all of that.

A raw guy like Alabi needs HUGE PT to develop, likely over the course of several years.

BC picking up the #50 pick in the draft is hardly inspiring when so many first round picks were up for sale. Shows that MLSE is going to be cheap. Bradley/Bledsoe/Orton/Whiteside were all there for the taking.

The Davis pick at 13 caught me by surprise as I did not really keep track that he had fallen. Was never on my radar. Will he be able to block shots in the nba? Will he be able to expand his offensive game? Seems like a good athlete that would do well in uptempo system if we go that way. I don't have a strong opinion on him either way. Will just wait and see what he brings in pre-season.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm having trouble pinning a comparison to Ed Davis. At 6'9 and 225lb ... he's smaller than Al Horford or Amare Stoudemire. Sizewise, maybe a more physical version of Jeff Green or a more athletic David Lee ... or maybe someone like a Drew Gooden/Al Jefferson. Other websites compare him to PJ Brown. 

Who do you compare Ed Davis too?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hopefully he's more McDyess than Lee.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He said his favourite player is Chris Bosh. Not sure that means anything. His Father was a hardworking 10 year pro with a supposed hardnose style which I hope and pray rubbed off on Ed Davis.


----------

